# DIY Werewolf Hands



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Flytrap said:


> So I felt that I needed to do better on the hands for my Werewolf I made last year. They were definitely the weakest part of my prop & looked very cheesy.
> 
> So I found a set of plastic skeleton hands at spirit for 8$ & decided to use those.
> 
> ...


They look great , he can do some damage with those claws . Have you attached them to your Werewolf yet ? I just did something similar for a Creepshow "Fluffy " diorama , still have bits of faux fur stuck to my fingers .


----------



## Flytrap (Aug 17, 2021)

theundeadofnight said:


> They look great , he can do some damage with those claws . Have you attached them to your Werewolf yet ? I just did something similar for a Creepshow "Fluffy " diorama , still have bits of faux fur stuck to my fingers .


Just got one on! With my trusty helper [emoji23]























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flytrap (Aug 17, 2021)

All done!






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

